# Indentured Apprenticeship?



## RDAB (Nov 20, 2012)

to my understanding Indentured Apprenticeship means that i sign a "contract like" agreement and they take me in as an apprentice for a certain amount of time (ex: 3-4 years) 

i have absolutely no experience in the electrical field ( i just graduaded from high school last July) 

i seen an ad hiring 1st yrs and in the ad it had something like: 

"hiring:
1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th yr INDENTURED apprenticeship."

does that mean that i will need experience to start off with? 
or could i still get hired with out no experience ????


im from Alberta , Canada
if that helps


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

RDAB said:


> to my understanding Indentured Apprenticeship means that i sign a "contract like" agreement and they take me in as an apprentice for a certain amount of time (ex: 3-4 years)
> 
> i have absolutely no experience in the electrical field ( i just graduaded from high school last July)
> 
> ...


No experience required or expected.
Good luck.

One word of advise:

Spell Check :thumbsup:


----------



## RDAB (Nov 20, 2012)

jrannis said:


> No experience required or expected.
> Good luck.
> 
> One word of advise:
> ...




okay thank you!

advice taken, although im not too sure what i misspelled.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

RDAB said:


> to my understanding Indentured Apprenticeship means that i sign a "contract like" agreement and they take me in as an apprentice for a certain amount of time (ex: 3-4 years)
> 
> i have absolutely no experience in the electrical field ( i just graduaded from high school last July)
> 
> ...


 
It's _only_ 4 years of indentured slavery RDAB, it's not like you're getting married....:whistling2:

~CS~


----------



## RDAB (Nov 20, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> It's _only_ 4 years of indentured slavery RDAB, it's not like you're getting married....:whistling2:
> 
> ~CS~


hahaha thanks for the reassurance, Chicken Steve, cant be too bad then!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

well we all have our tall tales of apprenticeship enslavement you see.....but perseverance will eventually grant you licensure....the clouds will part , and the angels will sing praise to you! ~CS~


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

what if the said Apprentice has no teeth, is he still called an indentured Apprentice! lol.


----------



## newbi (Dec 17, 2011)

RDAB said:


> to my understanding Indentured Apprenticeship means that i sign a "contract like" agreement and they take me in as an apprentice for a certain amount of time (ex: 3-4 years)
> 
> i have absolutely no experience in the electrical field ( i just graduaded from high school last July)
> 
> ...


"graduaded" is spelled wrong.


----------



## RDAB (Nov 20, 2012)

newbi said:


> "graduaded" is spelled wrong.




oh ****.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

newbi said:


> "graduaded" is spelled wrong.


BOOK HIM DANNO


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

jrannis said:


> No experience required or expected.
> Good luck.
> 
> One word of advise:
> ...


 
Good advice!! :laughing:


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

RDAB said:


> to my understanding Indentured Apprenticeship means that i sign a "contract like" agreement and they take me in as an apprentice for a certain amount of time (ex: 3-4 years)
> 
> i have absolutely no experience in the electrical field ( i just graduaded from high school last July)
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum, which has many naysayers of unions! There is some possible animosity towards OUR IBEW on this site. From what I hear your location will need some where in the neighborhood of 40,000+ journeymen wiremen for all the work they have slated. With that I am sure there will be a great need for apprentice.The program we agree to endure is not easy but as long as you apply yourself in school, go to work every day on time and work while your there, you will have very few problems.If you have any questions you could ask your apprentice director, or maybe some of the journeymen in your area. ibewfriendsandfamily.com is a union friendly site, where I hope your questions would be greeted as viable.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

None of these guys answering here are in Alberta so they aren't going to be able to give you a real answer to your question. 

You don't need experience to get started. It helps but obviously everyone starts somewhere. You need to find a company that is looking for first years, get hired, and once they hire you, they indenture you. This means you have to download the apprenticeship contract from the AIT(Apprenticeship and Industry Training), print it, fill it, and have your employer sign off on it. You then forward that contract to AIT where they add it to their records. You get what is called a "Blue Book" and that keeps track of your hours and who you have worked for.

In your situation the ad is asking for people who already have gone through that process. I still think it's worth applying to. Maybe even phone them up and explain that you want to get started but need a company to indenture you. They are looking for first years, after all. Good luck buddy.


----------



## RDAB (Nov 20, 2012)

Vintage Sounds said:


> None of these guys answering here are in Alberta so they aren't going to be able to give you a real answer to your question.
> 
> You don't need experience to get started. It helps but obviously everyone starts somewhere. You need to find a company that is looking for first years, get hired, and once they hire you, they indenture you. This means you have to download the apprenticeship contract from the AIT(Apprenticeship and Industry Training), print it, fill it, and have your employer sign off on it. You then forward that contract to AIT where they add it to their records. You get what is called a "Blue Book" and that keeps track of your hours and who you have worked for.
> 
> In your situation the ad is asking for people who already have gone through that process. I still think it's worth applying to. Maybe even phone them up and explain that you want to get started but need a company to indenture you. They are looking for first years, after all. Good luck buddy.




thank you, i did apply. they are a pretty big company (Techmation) so hopefully they are able to take me in!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Good luck RDAB

~CS~


----------

